# Dark crusade Direct x problem



## blade the killa (Jul 6, 2010)

i had a different pc and dark crusade worked pretty good ( i say pretty good because it was a terrible computer) but now i have a new computer and i just installed it. It all installs good and the direct x extracts too. Then i install the direct x and its all good. But when i click to play dark crusade a message appears

SYSTEM INITIALIZATION FAILED!
ERRORS: Spooge driver not found. Verify that DirectX is properly installed.

and a window named " Dawn of War Graphics Configuration" but its grey and it only has Cancel, Back ,and Next but i can only click the cancel box.

I have re-installed the game about 3 times now and its not working. I've re-installed directX 7 or 8 times. I even went to the directx system checkup through Start>run>dxdiag and it says i have directx 9 installed. Please anyone. HELP!

and thanks


----------

